# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  DonÃ¢â¬â¢t accredit ministers who canÃ¢â¬â¢t perform!

## Vincent

From the Free Market Foundation

*DonÃ¢â¬â¢t accredit ministers who canÃ¢â¬â¢t  perform!*



> Our  Ã¢â¬Ësuper-efficientÃ¢â¬â¢ department of labour made a really daft claim that British  Airways partner ComairÃ¢â¬â¢s kulula.com airline doesnÃ¢â¬â¢t hire crew who canÃ¢â¬â¢t swim.  The department also Ã¢â¬Ënamed and shamedÃ¢â¬â¢ Comair for not complying with the  Employment Equity Act. Comair had repeatedly tried without success to submit its  employment equity reports, rejects the allegation as Ã¢â¬Ånot only blatantly false  but defamatoryÃ¢â¬Â, and has issued a letter of demand to withdraw it. Kulula Ã¢â¬ÅwonÃ¢â¬â¢t  be bullied by an inefficient and ineffective government departmentÃ¢â¬Â. The Civil  Aviation Authority mandates swimming and life-saving skills as safety  requirements for cabin crew accreditation, so kulula trains successful  applicants. ItÃ¢â¬â¢s the only airline running such a swimming training programme for  its cabin crew recruits, and already over half its staff are black. Does  government train departmental staff and Cabinet ministers to do their jobs  properly? Should minister of labour Membathisi Mdladlana and his crew receive  training or should Mr Mbeki get a better minister? LetÃ¢â¬â¢s not accredit people who  canÃ¢â¬â¢t perform.


We'll just reward the inefficient ministers and move them to another department :Zzzzz:

----------


## Dave A

Other than the ability to generate volumes of hot air, are there any other particular skills absolutely required of a government minister?

For anyone who has ever met our Minister of Labour, you'll know he is a real "Where there is a will, there is a way" kind of guy. Just what that "way" might happen to be and whether it is practical or even possible within cast iron constraints, however, is not his problem. If all else fails, singing old revolutionary songs will generally get you through somehow.

----------

